# SuperOneClick results



## TekMason (Oct 14, 2011)

If someone has an opportunity to research SuperOneClick and try it on your TPT post your results in this thread.


----------



## x3rr15 (Oct 10, 2011)

With SuperOneClick, I got stuck at 3 different stages.

Found workarounds to 2 of those but not the last, which is the most important one!!!

So Firstly when I ran SuperOneClick
it would check for drivers, restart the adb server and then wait for the device
as soon as I plugged in the device SuperOneClick would crash! As Below

View attachment 4524


I figured out a workaround for this by following instructions to get the device working for adb
I followed the instructions on the following sites

http://knowledge.lapasa.net/?p=190
http://forums.lenovo.com/t5/ThinkPa...ess-Signature-Verification/td-p/550427/page/3

I copied the modified .ini file and the cab file into the drivers directory of the SuperOneClick folder

I was then able to get to the next stages of the process

It would get to Step #6 and the program would crash again! As Below

View attachment 4525


So after some research on XDA i was able to find that people had gotten around this by disabling USB debugging and enabling it again straight away.

This allowed me to get to Step #7 but then I got the following error

"Remounting /system with read-write access...
mount: operation not permitted
FAILED"

View attachment 4526


This was as far as I could get with SuperOneClick


----------

